# Fishing Rockingham



## ua5qb (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm over in WA for a couple of weeks, have access to son's hobie quest and his gear. Anyone want company or suggestions on where to get in? Wayne, 0421615514


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Around Penguin Islands popular and a good start,,cheers,,


----------



## ua5qb (Oct 6, 2008)

Anyone interested in going out with a visitor? I understand there are a few no go areas, marine parks.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Check out the local forums and see which trips you wish to join,,this time of the year half the W.A crew are in Exmouth for the annual trip but still a few going out during easter,cheers,,

http://www.forum.yakfishwest.com/index.php


----------



## ua5qb (Oct 6, 2008)

Registered to communicate but no response as yet. The problem with these BB is that you can't communicate with people, even the administrator , unless you are a registered user...Wayne


----------



## ua5qb (Oct 6, 2008)

Well its September and I'm back in Rockingham and still no logon to YackWest forum. I guess they must still be out fishing....


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

ua5qb said:


> Registered to communicate but no response as yet. The problem with these BB is that you can't communicate with people, even the administrator , unless you are a registered user...Wayne


Heya mate!

Theres a great section on "Potential and New Members Information" where there is contact info for the Mods if you have issues registering. With your username, one could be forgiven for thinking it is a spam user, something pronouncable is always reccomended!!

Your account is activated!

Brett


----------

